# Bridgeport Rotary Table Questions?



## gi_984 (Apr 25, 2015)

Just picked up a very nice 12 inch Bridgeport brand rotary table.  Just a few questions for anyone here who has one.  
1.  The data plate says to use Sunway 1180.  What lubricant do you use? 
2.  How do you adjust the backlash out of the hand wheel?
3.  Anyone have a manual for it?


----------



## seasicksteve (Apr 25, 2015)

I think I might have the manual Ill look and see and send a PM. Did yours come with the right angle plate and tailstock?


----------



## gi_984 (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks!  I appreciate it.   Unfortunately it didn't come with them.


----------



## seasicksteve (Apr 26, 2015)

Check your Inbox


----------



## BEI (Aug 12, 2022)

I am considering buying a 12 inch Bridgeport but am wondering if it is something that I can move to and from the mill unassisted. Can someone tell me what that thing weighs? The man who is selling it was only guessing at its weight and did not have the means to weigh it? I don’t want to have to make a lift to put it on the table.


----------



## Winegrower (Aug 12, 2022)

I have a 12" Bridgeport brand table...I think I use ATF in it, but I can't remember why.       And it's heavy, I don't have the weight.   While I can lift it, it's at the limit of what I can handle, so I keep it on a cart and move the table to match height so I can more or less slide it across, though it takes some maneuvering to make sure chips are not trapped.   It's a very solid table, and I have the Bridgeport angle plate to run it vertically, though there's not been a need for that yet.    Backlash, don't know, it's never been an issue...just keep it going in the same direction.

Overall it's beautifully smooth and precise.


----------



## BEI (Aug 28, 2022)

I just bought a Bridgeport 12 inch table and am waiting for it to arrive. Shipping weight is 133lbs., including the crating. So, I‘m guessing it’ll be about 120 or 125lbs. We‘ll see soon enough. Either way it’s more than I can comfortably move about. So now I’m researching a reasonable method of moving it to and from the mill. Since, I have only a 42 inch table, I can’t very well just leave it on the mill.
  Regarding the required lubricant, it’s my understanding that the same way oil that’s used on the mill can be used on the rotary table. Is that not correct?


----------



## Cadillac (Aug 28, 2022)

Best way to move heavy objects on&off is having a cart dedicated for accessories. Lower or raise the table to cart height and gingerly slide it off or on.


----------



## Winegrower (Aug 29, 2022)

I seem to recall ATF being what was recommended and what I used for my 12” Bridgeport rotary, seems to work very well.  This is really an excellent rotary table, by the way.   I also have a factory angle bracket for vertical operation,  and keep it on a rolling cart so I can lower the mill table and just slide it on/off.


----------



## jbaccell (Aug 29, 2022)

I have a Troyke 15" and a couple if import rotary tables and use Mobil Vactra #2 in all of them.


----------



## BEI (Sep 2, 2022)

Got the table and it is nice. The person from whom I bought it retired from the Bridgeport plant where the mills and tables were made. He said the table uses 90w oil, heavier than I expected but that might explain why so many tables seep oil out the bottom if too light an oil is being used. Still trying to find a lift table that is inexpensive. Toying with idea of just making one. Don’t really want to spend my time doing that when I’ve got this, new to me, Bridgeport that I want to be playing with.


----------



## Lo-Fi (Sep 3, 2022)

Simple: use the Bridgeport to make the lift table...   

This Old Tony has a great video. Plenty of ops you can use the mill for in it's construction.


----------



## tjb (Sep 3, 2022)

Here's my solution.  I bought a headstock off a wrecked machine because I needed one gear on a Harrison lathe I once owned.  Gave $300 for the entire headstock - just the gear was going to cost over a thousand.  Other than that, the headstock was essentially useless until it became the drive unit for an 'elevator'.  Plus I had a used 220V motor that came off a grain auger and about half the metal I needed for the frame.  It lifts my 12" rotary table very easily - roll it up to the mill, lift the elevator platform, and slide it onto the table.  Reverse the process to remove.  Did a test by lifting a 200+ pound good-ole-boy.  Biggest negative is it takes up a lot of floor space, but since my shop is converted from a tractor barn, that's not an issue.  I would imagine something similar could probably constructed with a smaller footprint.  I know that there's at least one elevator guy on this forum.  You listening, J?

Works great.

Regards


----------

